
Microsoft, Google, Others Threaten to Sue Adblock Plus Creator - paralelogram
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Microsoft-Google-Others-Threaten-to-Sue-Adblock-Plus-Creator-467035.shtml
======
SixSigma
Coming next, Unilever sue makers of televisions that you can switch off / mute
during ad breaks.

Mothers sued for giving birth to babies that can close their eyes or even
leave the room.

Microsoft should sue itself for having a windows/system32/drivers/etc/hosts
file.

And what about Privoxy ? That's the one I use.

And Facebook purity.

When I go onto other people's computers I am still _always_ shocked by the
reminder that the _user experience_ without these products is just so
incredibly eroded.

Still, I'm a guy that thinks billboards should be taken down. What an
abomination we have allowed to happen to our habitat. If the school put a
billboard in every classroom, there would be an outcry; yet I have sat through
many a 5 second ad during class with the teacher waiting to press "skip" on
youtube.

~~~
pconner
> Coming next, Unilever sue makers of televisions that you can switch off /
> mute during ad breaks.

Your post is a hyperbole, but Spotify's desktop client does this already for
free users. If you lower the volume below a certain level on the client while
an ad is playing, it will pause the ad until you raise the volume again.

------
DigitalSea
Adblock is the first extension I install and have done so for the last few
years, even back before Chrome was on the market and everyone was using
Firefox. I would like to point out that I DO disable Adblock for domains I
want to support like blogs and sites I don't mind seeing advertisements on.
However, I keep it on by default.

The problem for me is that I don't take too kindly to being tracked and
targeted by advertisements. Even though Adblock isn't a completely mitigation
of tracking, it does go a long way to try and make you less traceable by
advertisers. I also am not a fan of distasteful advertisements either. Case in
point: on The Pirate Bay I make sure I have Adblock installed before I go
there so I don't get bombarded with Russian bride or pornography
advertisements and popups.

Blocking advertisements is our right, this is ridiculous in my opinion. If
users want to block advertisements, then, they can either detect Adblock
(which can be easily done) and restrict access or find other ways to make
money that doesn't involve spamming banner and sidebar advertisements. I don't
install Adblock to deliberately take away money from websites that need ads
for support, I install it because there is a lot of bad advertising out there.

I don't think such a case would go very far, but it will be interesting either
way to see how far this goes and if the tactic of forcing the creator of
Adblock to settle or go bankrupt is employed like it is elsewhere to eliminate
threats like the copyright industry like to use.

------
akafred
OkCupid has (or had, at least, haven't visited in a while) a pretty decent
approach to ad blockers. They detect that you block ads and (after explaining
that ads are a big part of the revenue of their service, for which you
currently pay nada ...) offer you an option to pay a small sum not to have to
see ads (or you can turn ads back on).

